# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  اخبار المساء

## فراس الشفيع

*علمت الزاوية أن غموضا كثيفا يحوم حول ملف التعيين بالمريخ خلال الساعات الماضية وتبدو الرؤية غير واضحة في تشكيل لجنة التسيير خاصة وسط حالة الحزن التي تنتاب المسؤولين في الدولة عقب رحيل الوزير صلاح ونسي الذي وري الثرى مساء أمس وبحسب التسريبات التي تحصلت عليها الزاوية فإن حظوظ رجل الاعمال فضل محمد خير قد إرتفعت بشكل كبير في الأيام الماضية برغم إعتذاره في البداية ولكنه تعرض لضغوطات متواصلة من قبل المسؤولين في الدولة وأشارت المصادر الى أن اللواء الطيب الجزار مرشحا لمنصب الأمين العام وهناك مطالبات بتعيين متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام الحالي بينما يعتبر عثمان أدروب هو المرشح الأقوى لمنصب أمين المال نسبة لإشرافه على الملفات المالية في الفترة السابقة ومشروع دعم الرصيد الجماهيري وحملت القائمة أيضا أسماء الكابتن محمد عبدالله مازدا وقطب النادي محمد خير ساريا وعمر مهدي الفكي إضافة إلى شخصيات جديدة من خارج الوسط المريخي ومن المتوقع أن يصدر قرار التعيين بداية الأسبوع المقبل.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*شيبون يغيب عن المريخ حتي نهاية الموسم
دبي-خاص(الزواية)
تاكيداً لما تميزت به(الزواية) أمس بخصوص تطورات علاج نجم الفريق الصاعد شرف الدين شيبوب المتواجد بلؤلؤة الخليج إمارة دبي للعلاج من الإصابة التي كان قد تعرض لها سابقاً في مباراة الفريق أمام الخرطوم الوطني في نصف نهائي بطولة كأس السودان والتي حرمته من المشاركة أمام مازيمبي الكونغولي في نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا وبقية المباريات المحلية.. حيث كشف الدكتور جارالنبي إبراهيم في تصريحات خاصة لـ(الزواية) أن نتائج الفحوصات والرنين المغنطيسي التي أجريت للاعب أمس بقلعة الامبراطور والمركز الطبي الأمريكي الخاص بإصابات الملاعب(ميديك).. أكدت إصابة اللاعب بتمزق في الرباط الداخلي للركبة اليسرى.. وهي وتطابقها مع الفحوصات التي أجراها بالخرطوم.. مشيراً إلي أن اللاعب يحتاج لتدريبات تأهيل وبرنامج خاص لمدة ستة أسابيع ومن ثم العودة للملاعب من جديد.. ليتأكد تماماً غياب شيبوب حتي نهاية الموسم بما في ذلك بقية مواجهات الدوري الممتاز ونهائي كأس السودان.
من جهته أوضح رئيس اللجنة الطبية بنادي المريخ الدكتور أسامة الشاذلي عن متابعتة الدقيقة لحالة اللاعب وكل التشخصيات.. كاشفاً في تصريحات خاصة لـ(الزواية) بأن اللاعب سيقابل الطبيب الأمريكي وليم موريل من جديد اليوم للتشخيص النهائي.
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*وكيل كوفي وأوكرا يطلب الجلوس مع أبوجريشة


هيثم محمد علي
في تطور مفاجئ للأحداث.. طلب الغاني آرثر أوليفيه وكيل مواطنيه الثنائي المحترف بصفوف المريخ فرانسيس كوفي وأوغستين أوكرا الإجتماع مع مدير الكرة بالمريخ الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة وذلك لتحديد موقف ومصير إستمرارية الثنائي مع الأحمر في ظل التطورات الأخيرة وإستقالة رئيس المريخ السيد جمال الوالي ومجلسه.. وحسم أمر مستقبلهما للموسم الجديد.. خاصة تجديد إعارة كوفي والإتفاق مع ناديه الغاني في ظل تدخلات وإتصالات عدد من الأندية لطلب شراء بطاقة اللاعب الدولية بعد تألقه الأخير مع المريخ في سباق الأبطال والبطولة المحلية.. بجانب توتر علاقة أوكرا مع المدير الفني للفريق الفرنسي غارزيتو وعدم مشاركتة بصورة أساسية.. وتحصلت(الزواية) علي معلومات مؤكدة تفيد برغبة الغاني أوكرا في الرحيل بعد تلقية عروضاً جادة من أكثر من نادي علي رأسهم الاسماعيلي المصري علي نحو ما إنفردة به(الزواية) قبل أشهر من الآن.. وستحسم جلسة الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة مدير الكرة بالمريخ ووكيل الثنائي الغاني اليوم مستقبلهما مع الفريق.
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*الزاوية خاص
أبوظبي فراس طنون
الخرطوم سامر العمرابي
بدأت في العاصمة الإماراتية أبوظبي، الإتصالات والتحركات لمحاولة إقامة مباراة كأس السوبر السوداني بين فريقي القمة المريخ والهلال، في الإمارات، على غرار لقاء القمة المصري المقرر يوم غدٍ الخميس بين العملاقين الأهلي والزمالك.. وتقود شركة (بريزينتيشن) التحركات للحصول على حقوق تنظيم المباراة، وهي الشركة ذاتها التي تنظم مباراة السوبر المصري، إضافة لأنها الراعي لمباريات المنتخب المصري الأول. وأجرى مدير الشركة محمد كامل إتصالات أولية للحصول على الموافقة المبدئية لإقامة المباراة.. ووضعت الشركة خطة كاملة للقمة المرتقبة، إذ حددت ملعبي الوحدة أو الجزيرة مسرحاً للقاء، مع أفضلية لملعب الجزيرة الذي سبق له إستضافة مباريات بطولة كأس العالم للأندية مرتين، كونه يتسع لجماهير أكبر، فيما تم مبدئياً إستبعاد فكرة إقامة اللقاء في دبي بسبب صغر مساحة الملاعب هناك، الأمر الذي يمنح الأفضلية لإقامتها في مدينة أبوظبي.. ومن جهتها رحبت قناة (أبوظبي الرياضية) بفكرة إقامة مباراة القمة السودانية في أبوظبي بسبب الأعداد الكبيرة للجالية السودانية في الإمارات، إضافة إلى أهمية مثل هذه المباريات، وأبدى المحلل الكروي المعروف خالد بيومي سعادته بالفكرة، متمنياً أن تتحول إلى حقيقة في أقرب وقت، خاصة بعد التألق اللافت لفريقي القمة في بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا هذا الموسم ببلوغ نصف نهائي البطولة. ومن المعروف أن شركة بريزنتيشن قد نالت حقوق الدوري المصري، حيث سيتم تسمية البطولة إعتبارا من الموسم المقبل، بدوري بريسنتيشن المصري لكرة القدم.
ومن جهته رحب رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.. الدكتور معتصم جعفر بالخطوة وطالب بإرسال خطاب رسمي من الشركة يتضمن كل التفاصيل والعرض المادي لتتم دراسته والرد عليه.. وأكد رئيس الاتحاد أن وصول العملاقين إلى نصف النهائي في رابطة الأبطال يعتبر إنجازاً جاذباً ويجعل الديربي المقبل محط الأنظار خاصة على كأس السوبر الذي سيلعب لأول مرة.. وتمنى رئيس الاتحاد أن تكلل المساعي بالنجاح مؤكداً متانة العلاقات بين الإتحادين السوداني والإماراتي لكرة القدم.
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*الخرطوم- الزاوية
عقد مجلس الشورى المريخي إجتماعا طارئاً مساء أمس بمنزل رئيسه محمد الياس محجوب بحضور عدد كبير من الأعضاء وشرفه بالحضور الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني وعضو المجلس محمد علي الجاك ضقل.. وناقش الإجتماع الظروف الراهنة في النادي عقب إستقالة الرئيس جمال الوالي والمجلس وقرر تقديم صوت شكر للرئيس المستقيل على الجهود التي قام بها طوال السنوات الماضية في خدمة النادي.. وتثمين مبادرته بتنفيذ كل المتطلبات التي تواجه فريق الكرة واللاعبين والجهاز الفني حتى نهاية الموسم وعدم الإبتعاد عن النادي ومواصلة الدعم , وتحدث رئيس المجلس الزعيم ودالياس مشيراً إلى أن الهدف من الإجتماع هو التفاكر حول مرحلة مابعد جمال الوالي.. وبعد نقاش مستفيض من الأعضاء والإستماع إلى تنوير من عضو المجلس ضقل.. تقرر تشكيل لجنة سباعية لمقابلة رئيس الجمهورية المشير عمر البشير وإستعراض كل الأوضاع بالنادي والملف المالي والإلتزامات التي تنتظر لجنة التسيير المتوقعة.. وتتكون اللجنة من محمد الياس رئيساً وعضوية الفريق منصور عبدالرحيم والفريق فاروق محمد نور والفريق الطيب الجزار واللواء عمر قدور والمهندس فياض إسماعيل وهاشم الزبير.. وستقوم اللجنة كذلك بمقابلة والي الخرطوم الفريق مهندس عبدالرحيم محمد حسين ووزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي اليسع صديق.. ومن المنتظر أن يصدر المجلس بياناً لجمهور المريخ يشرح فيه كل الخطوات التي قام بها من أجل ضمان مستقبل المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ستشهد عودة المريخ للتدريبات مساء غدٍ الخميس عودة ثلاثي الفريق راجي عبد العاطي وايمن سعيد ومصعب عمر الى التدرب في الملعب، بينما يتوقع ان يغيب عن التدريبات المهاجم بكري المدينة، وكان راجي تعرض لإصابة في مباراة مازيمبي وخضع للتأهيل وسيعود للتدريبات بصورة طبيعية اليوم.. وسيكون متاحاً أمام الجهاز الفني لمباراة النسور، بينما سيكون أيمن سعيد ومصعب عمر في تدريبات التاهيل بالجري حول الملعب لمدة تتراوح بين أربعة إلى خمسة أيام على أن يظهرا في المباراة المقبلة، وبالمقابل سيواصل المدينة جلسات التأهيل، بعد تجدد اصابته القديمة، ويتوقع غيابه عن مباراة النسور.
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قرر أحمد بابكر رئيس الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني إستبعاد نجوم المريخ الذين وقع عليهم الإختيار في القائمة الأخيرة لصقور الجديان لمواجهة المنتخب الأوغندي يوم السبت المقبل في ذهاب التصفيات النهائية المؤهلة لأمم أفريقيا للمحليين.. واللاعبون هم المعز محجوب.. أمير كمال.. رمضان عجب.. بكري المدينة.. عبده جابر وإبراهومة من بعثة المنتخب التي غادرت في الرابعة من فجر اليوم إلي كمبالا.. ويأتي إبعاد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب للاعبي المريخ بسبب تخلفهم عن حضور تدريب الأمس الصباحي بالأكاديمية.. فيما حضر كل المعز ورمضان وعبده جابر وإبراهومة للتدريب الختامي قبل السفر عصر أمس..
وأبلغ أحمد بابكر لاعبي المريخ الذين حضروا تدريب عصر أمس بقرار الإبعاد تنفيذاً لسياسة الإنضباط التي رفع شعارها.. مؤكداً لهم أن ذلك لا يعني إقصاءهم من مباراة الإياب.
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*بقلم | سامر العمرابي
سوبر أبوظبي
تنفرد الزاوية في عدد اليوم بخبر إقامة السوبر السوداني بين فريقي القمة المريخ والهلال في العاصمة الإماراتية أبوظبي.
الفكرة نبعت من زميلنا العزيز فراس طنون الذي يعمل نائباً لرئيس القسم الرياضي بقناة سكاي نيوز عربية ومقرها في أبوظبي وتلقى موافقة مبدئية من الشركة المنظمة التي أبدت حماساً للفكرة وشرعت فوراً في الإجراءات الأولية .
قمت بإطلاع رئيس اتحاد الكرة الدكتور معتصم جعفر بكل الخطوات ووافق فوراً وطلب من زميلنا فراس المواصلة في الأمر حتى ارسال خطاب رسمي من نفس الشركة المنظمة للسوبر المصري (برزنتيشن).
إذا اكتملت الخطوة ستكون نقلة كبيرة للكرة السودانية وفي توقيت متميز يتسق تماماً مع نجاحات القمة في رابطة أبطال أفريقيا والوصول إلى نصف نهائي البطولة بعد مستويات جيدة أصبحت مثار إهتمام وتعليقات الفضائيات والمحللين خاصة المستوى الذي قدمه المريخ.
سمعة الكرة السودانية في الإمارات والخليج عموماً مثل الذهب وتواجد جالية كبيرة تحظى بالحب والتقدير هناك سيكون دافعاً إضافياً لسهولة تنفيذ الفكرة ونجاحها بصورة منقطعة النظير كما إن الحضور لن يكون قاصراً على السودانيين المتواجدين في الخليج فقط بل ستغادر إعداد ضخمة من جماهير الفريقين إلى أبوظبي لحضور المباراة التاريخية.
نتمنى أن تكلل المساعي بالنجاح وان نشاهد اول سوبر سوداني خارج الحدود.
وضع خطير
تترقب الأوساط الرياضية عموماً والوسط المريخي خصوصاً قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات اليوم ووضح تماماً أن المريخ لن يتردد في إعلان الانسحاب من كل المنافسات وقطع علاقته باتحاد الكرة.
أخطر مافي الأمر أن هناك تذمراً يسيطر على أعضاء اللجنة من الطريقة التي يتعامل بها اتحاد الكرة مع اللجنة العدلية المستقلة التي يفترض أن تكون قراراتها نهائية وذلك بتكراره تقديم طلبات فحص في قضية واحدة.
تفاجأت أمس بمعلومات غريبة تفيد بأن الاتحاد تقدم بطلبات فحص نيابة عن أندية الأمل عطبرة وهلال كادوقلي والأهلي الخرطوم وكلها ضد قرارات اللجنة بما في ذلك قرار إعادة المباراة الأولى التي شارك فيها اللاعب بكري المدينة ويطلب الإتحاد منح نقاط المباراة للمريخ هذا هو الاستثناء الوحيد.
الأغرب أن الاتحاد لم يتقدم بمعلومات جديدة في طلباته ولم يدفع بأي مستند يدعم طلباته المزعجة والمتكررة.
القانون ينص على تقديم الأندية المتضررة والاتحادات المحلية لطلبات الفحص وتفسير الاتحادات المحلية لايشمل اتحاد الكرة بحسب رأي القانونيين.
كما أن القانون أيضاً لم يحدد عدد طلبات الفحص هل تقدم مرة واحدة أم عدة مرات وبالتالي ستكون اللجنة تحت دوامة إعادة النظر في القرارات التي تصدرها كل أسبوعين.
تسلم المريخ القرارات الأخيرة أول أمس وأمامه فرصة أسبوعين للاستئناف أيضاً وهذا يعني أن الموسم لن ينتهي.
كل هذه الربكة تسبب فيها اتحاد الكرة وحده وعليه أن يتحمل تبعات ماصنعت سياساته.
ختام وسلام
لجنة الإستئنافات بين نارين.
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*بقلم | إبراهيم عبدالرحيم

لماذا تتلكأ السلطات في تعيين لجنة التسيير..!!؟
* لم يكن أمر إستقالات رئيس وأعضاء مجلس المريخ من إدارة شئون النادي الأحمر بالأمر الجديد.. فقد وضع الضباط الأربعة إستقالاتهم منذ مارس الماضي أمام الأستاذ بلة يوسف وزير الشباب والرياضة السابق بولاية الخرطوم.. ولم يتحرك الوزير لحظتها لأنه نام علي عسل تجميد هذه الإستقالات.. ولم يتحسب لليوم الذي ستصبح فيه هذه الإستقالات أمراً واقعاً..!!
* الآن أصبحت الإستقالات أمراً لا مفر منه.. ولم يحدث أي جديد.. ولم نحس بأي إرهاصات أو توقعات.. وفتحت الجهات المسئولة الباب أمام الإجتهادات التي باتت تتنامي يومياً.. والسبب هو عدم الحسم الفوري لأمر تعيين لجنة تسيير أو الإعلان فقط عن رئيس اللجنة.. لأن تكوين باقي اللجنة لا يمثل هاجساً كبيراً مثل هاجس تعيين الرئيس..!!
* إن كانت الجهات المسئولة.. تبحث عن رئيس بمواصفات السيد جمال الوالي.. فسيطول أمد ذلك.. بل أن تفكيرها في هذا الأمر يخصم منها كثيراً.. ويضع الرئيس القادم في محرقة مقارنته بالوالي.. والوضع الطبيعي أن تقوم الجهات المنوط بها معالجة الأمور بنادي المريخ.. إختيار رئيس آني.. لأنه لن يكون رئيساً دائماً للمريخ.. بل سيكون مؤقتاً.. لحين الدخول في إجراءات عمومية جديدة لإختيار رئيس منتخب..!!
* من قبل سبق أن حدث ذات الأمر بنادي الهلال عندما قدّم الأمين البرير ومجلسه إستقالات جماعية في ذات التوقيت.. فتحركت الحكومة والجهات المسئولة بسرعة خيالية وأتت بلجنة تسيير بقيادة الحاج عطا المنان.. وكأنها كانت تعرف إستقالة البرير ومجلسه.. وهي الآن تعرف يقيناً أن الوالي ومجلسه لن يستمرا في تسيير أمور النادي منذ أكثر من ستة أشهر.. وهي فترة كافية للبحث عن رئيس أو ترشيح عدد منهم ومن ثم أعضاء اللجنة..!!
* لماذا تقف الحكومة عاجزة عن توفير رئيس للمريخ بعد إستقالة الوالي.. هل أصبح هذا الأمر صعباً جداً لهذ الدرجة.. أم أن هناك تفاصيل غائبة عن الرأي العام المريخي لا يعرفها إلا أصحاب الشأن والمقربين من مراكز إتخاذ القرار.. أم أن الحكومة تبحث عن رئيس مثل الوالي أو أفضل منه لتقديمه لرئاسة النادي الكبير..!!؟
* وفي ذات الصدد.. لم يروق لي نفي الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني.. تلقيه أي توجيهات عليا برئاسة لجنة التسيير.. أو الإتفاق علي تكوينها.. وهذا في حد ذاته شكّل صدمة للمشفقين علي حال المريخ بعد إستقالة رئيسه ومجلسه.. وشخصياً كنت أتوقع من الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني عدم زيادة مساحة الإحتقان بتصريحاته تلك.. لأنه الأقرب إلي مصادر صنع القرار والجهات المسئولة.. والكل يتوقع منه حديثاً يطمئنهم علي حقيقة الأوضاع الخاصة بتعيين لجنة التسيير.. ولكن ود الشيخ سار في الإتجاه المعاكس تماماً..!!
* لا أتفق تماماً مع الذين يروجون لصعوبة تكوين لجنة تسيير في ظرف يومين أو ثلاثة.. ولكن في ذات الوقت يجب أن تكون للسلطات المعنية بالأمر والتي يهمها إستقرار العمل الإداري بالنادي.. وقفة جادة مع الوضع الحالي.. لأن الصمت المريب الذي يلف الأحداث لا يبشر بخير أصلاً.. لأن التسريبات التي خرجت أفادت برفض كل مرشح رئاسة النادي بعد الوالي..!!
* فهل سيبقي الشارع المريخي كثيراً هكذا.. وحبيس الأنفاس.. لا يعرف إلي أين تسير به الأحداث.. أم ستتحرك الجهات المسئولة لحسم هذا الملف بسرعة لتقي المريخ شر الفراغ الإداري الذي يمكن أن يحدث له في مقبل الأيام.. لا سيما وأن عدد من أعضاء المجلس المستقيل بدأ في العودة إلي أعماله الخاصة.. ومنهم من يريد السفر خارج السودان.. ومنهم من يريد عدم العودة أصلاً للعمل الإداري بعد الإستقالة..!!
* نعلم يقيناً أن مجلس المريخ المستقيل سيتحمل أعباء العمل الإداري حتي لحظة تكوين لجنة تسيير.. ولكن يبقي السؤال.. ماذا فعلت السلطات حيال ما يحدث.. هل تريد للأمور أن تبقي هكذا دون أي تحركات أو قرارت ملموسة.. ويقيني أن النظام لا يعجزه أن يأتي برئيس لنادي المريخ ودعمه مثلما دعمت الحاج عطا المنان في الهلال ووفرت له مبالغ ضخمة لتسيير النادي الأزرق..!!
* ونعلم يقيناً أكثر أن الأمر من ناحية قانونية يخص وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم ودائرة الشباب والرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني.. ولكن أين كبار ورموز والحادبين علي مصلحة المريخ.. هل تم إشراكهم في الأمر.. أم إكتفي الإستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بمشاورة بعض الكبار.. ولم يتوصل أصلاً لشئ يتحرك علي ضوءه لوضعه أمام السلطات لكي تبني عليه..!!؟
إتجاه الرياح..!!
* المؤسف أن الجهات المسئولة.. وكثير من المريخاب يظنون أن رئيس لجنة التسيير يجب أن يكون مثل جمال الوالي أو أحسن منه.. في حين أن الواقع يفرض عليهم إختيار رئيس فقط لسد الفراغ..!!
* الأمر لا علاقة له بالمال.. لأنه إذا تم وضع هذا الشرط كأساس في إختيار الرئيس القادم.. فإنهم يظلمون الرئيس القادم ويظلمون معه المريخ.. لأن البحث عن رئيس بمواصفات جمال أو أعلي منه.. سيكون مستحيلاً.. علي الأقل في الوقت الراهن..!!
* أجلت لجنة الإستئنافات إجتماعها الذي كان مقرراً عقده أمس إلي اليوم.. ولا ندري ما هي مبررات التأجيل.. وماهي المستجدات التي أجبرت اللجنة علي تأجيل إجتماع معلن منذ فترة طويلة..!!؟
* بل ماهو الدافع أصلاً وراء التأجيل.. واللجنة قد إتخذت قراراتها السابقة بالإجماع ووفق حيثيات وبينات واضحة.. ولم يكن الأمر يحتاج منها سوي التأكيد علي قراراتها..!!
* الواقع يقول أن لجنة الإستئنافات وقادة الإتحاد الذين يسعون للإلتفاف حول قراراتها.. فعلا ينتظرون نتيجة مباراة هلال كادوقلي اليوم.. ومن ثم إصدار القرار وفق موقف أسود الجبال من البقاء أو الهبوط..!!
* هذه هي العقلية التي تدير كرة القدم في السودان.. تتعامل وفق معطيات فطيرة وهشة دون أي مراعاة للقانون الذي منحه هؤلاء إجازة مفتوحة..!!
* النزاع العنيف بين لجنة الإستئنافات وبعض قادة إتحاد الكرة حول قرارات اللجنة التي أتت في صالح المريخ.. يؤكد فعلاً أن الإتحاد يدير هذه المؤسسة وفق أهواء بعضهم.. يفعلون ما يشاءون.. ولا يحاسبهم أحد.. بل يعملون تمام العلم أن ما يقررونه يسري علي الكل..!!
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مساء الورد الحبيب فراس،
ومشكور على المجهود
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*بقلم | احمد محمد احمد
نظافة المريخ..!
*يبكي البعض إستقالة الأخ جمال الوالي ليس حباً في المريخ وحزناً على تنحيه، ولكن حزناً على زمن العز الذي كان فيه المريخ يهز ويرز باموال رجل واحد..!
*ولأن الوالى لم يكن يصرف على المريخ فقط فمن خلفه كان البعض يتغذى ويمص دم المريخ بلهف امواله باساليب وطرق قذرة أعتادوا عليها دون حياء..!
*وخلال السنوات الماضية ترك البعض إعمالهم وتفرغوا لـ (النهب المصلح)، وظلوا يعيشون على كاهل المريخ واموال الوالي حتى زادت اوزناهم.!
*بل أنهنالك فئة من المشجعين تحولت من المدرجات إلى المقصورة واطلقت على نفسها صفة القطب وهذه الفئة تغلغلت في المجتمع وأصبحت تشارك في الصفقات المضروبة وتتحدث للصحف عن حب الزعيم..!
*ولأن رئيس المريخ رجل معروف بالطيبة والتواضع فإنه كان يصمت ويتحمل، وللعلم فإن الوالي يعرف جيداً من الذي ينهب ومن الذي يساعده ويدفعه ومن ذا الذي يريد مصلحة المريخ..!
*وهنالك من يظن ظناً مسيئاً في الوالي بانه لايعرف شيئا وأن الكل يلهف امواله دون أن ينتبه مع انه يعلم من لهف منه مليونا قبل 13 عاماً ومن دخل في صفقة للسمسرة قبل عشر سنوات..!
*ولكن بطبعه فان الوالي لايحرج أحد ويصمت عن علم وليس عن جهل، ويتغاضى ويتجاوز…دون ان نستطيع أن نلومه لأن المال ماله وليس مال المريخ..!
*والأموال التي نهبها البعض كانت تكفي لتسيير المريخ مع القليل من سياسة (التقشف) لخمس سنوات، لأن مصاصي الدماء نهلوا من خير الوالي الكثير..!
*واذا اراد اهل المريخ مساعدة من يأتي بعد الوالى، فان أول ما يجب فعله نظافة المريخ من الشوائب وهنا نعني من يحرصون على الإستفادة الشخصية ويقدمون مصالحهم على مصلحة الكيان..!
*ومحاربة من يهتمون دائماً لنهب الاموال واجب كل مريخي صميم في المرحلة المقبلة حتى يبتعد هولاء عن مص دماء المريخ وحتىيذهبوا ليبحثوا لهم عن اعمال تعينهم في حياتهم وتفيد الوطن بدلاً من العيش عالة على المريخ وقادته..!
*لقد اعتاد رئيس المريخ المستقيل على مختلف الأساليب وعرف عن هذا المجتمع الكثير ولأنه جزء من الكيان فان الكثير من الأفعال ظلت مستورة غير مفضوحة..!
*لكن يجب أن لاننقل للرئيس الجديد ذات السلوك، ويجب حمايته من أصحاب الأيادي الملوثة التي لديها اساليبها الخاص في سرقة المال ونهبه والعيش في رغد على حساب الكيان..!
*ونظافة الزعيم من امثال هولاء أقل ما يمكن تقديمه للرئيس الجديد من مساعدة، خاصة أنه على الأرجح سيكون جديدا على الوسط الرياضي وبعيداً عن الكثير من الأساليب الفاسدة.
*وحتى لايصاب بصدمة من الفترة الأولى ويعجل بالرحيل أو يأخذ أنطباعاً سيئاً يجعله يظن أن كل مجتمع المريخ من امثالهم وحتى لايقول (انا البقاني رئيس شنو) لابد من حمايته ومساعدته.
*أن من يخلف الوالي ستنتظره الكثير من التحديات وستكون مهمته صعبة في أقناع الجماهير باحقيته في الجلوس على كرسي العرش المريخي، كما أنه سيتفاجأ بالإحتياجات المالية وسيكون مذهولاً من الكيفية التي كان يسير بها فرد واحد هذا النادي من حر ماله.
*وبالتالي يجب تركه ليركز على النادي دون أن يعلم أنه مطالب بالصرف على المريخ والصرف على من يعيشون على حساب المريخ وينهبون أمواله..!
*أن الفترة المقبلة ستكون قاسية جداً على المريخ ويحتاج فيها النادي إلى الرجال المخلصين وليس للمتسولين والحرامية المتخصيين في أكل اموال الزعيم..!
*وأقل ما يمكن تقديمه للرئيس الجديد مساعدته بنظافة الوسط المريخي من أصحاب المصالح..واقصاء كل طالح وفاسد!
بقايا مداد
*الفساد في المريخ موجود وتقديم المصلحة الشخصية على الكيان أكثر من طبيعي..!
*قبل 4 أشهر قام المريخ بايجار فندق في شارع عبيد ختم حتى يكون معسكرا للزعيم لأن الفندق لم يحقق النجاح..!
*ولا ندري حتي الأن من قدم هذه الفكرة النموذجية في (النهب المصلح) والإستفادة من عمولة السمسرة.. لكننا نثق أن هذه الفكرة كانت ورطة للزعيم..!
*فالمعسكر تم إيجاره خلال الإشهر الماضية مقابل نصف مليار شهريا…مليون ينطح مليون حتي يصل الرقم 500
*نعم 500 مليون في الشهر الواحد مقابل إستضافة المريخ في الفندق الذي تحول إلى معسكر..!
*وبالتاكيد صاحب الفندق لم يحوله الى معسكر الأ بعد أن وجد هذا العرض المادي المغري..!
*وللتوضيح فان المعسكر يقيم به الاجانب بداية باعضاء الجهاز الفني واللاعبين الإجانب مع 3 من الوطنيين.
*اما بقية أفراد الفريق فانهم يحضرون للمعسكر على فترات متقطعة ولايقيمون به الا نادرا..!
*مع أن نصف هذا المبلغ كان يكفي لإقامة المعسكرات في الفنادق مثل ما يحدث في كل عام ومثل ما تفعل كل الفرق.
*فالمريخ يقيم معسكره لمدة 48 ساعة بالفندق قبل مباريات المحلية وكل اعضاء الفريق لاتتجاوز تكلفة اقامتهم 25 مليون بافضل الفنادق.
*اما شقق الأجانب فان الشقة الفخمة لايتجاز ايجارها 10 مليون واذا قام المريخ بايجار 10 شقق لم يكن سيدفع في الشهر اكثر من 100 مليون.
*ولو افترضنا ان المريخ يحتاج للإقامة المتقطعة في الفندق لمدة 10 ايام خلال الشهر لاقامة المعسكرات قبل المباريات فإن التكلفة لاتتجاوز 125 مليون.
*وبحسبة بسيطة فان اقامة المعكسرات وسكن الأجانب مع الرفاهية لم يكن سيتجاوز 225 مليون أو فلنقل ان المريخ أحتاج لأيام اضافية بالفنادق وبلغت التكلفة 300 مليون.
*اي أن المريخ يخسر في الشهر الواحد 200 مليون، ولا اقول ليكم حاجة قولوا المريخ صرف اكتر وخسر 100 مليون..فهل هذا مبلغ قليل؟!
*إن إيجار الفندق بنصف مليار جنيه يعتبر جريمة تكشف عدم المسئولية والبحث عن المصالح الشخصية.
*ومهما كنت بريئاً فلا يمكن ان أتوقع أن هذه الصفقة ابرمت دون سمسرة وان من نفذها واقنع الوالي بها لايستلم عمولته الشهرية من الفندق.
*علماً أن إيجار سكن دائم للاعبين والجهاز الفني في هذا الموسم كان فكرة رئيس المريخ المستقيل..!
*ولأنها فكرته النابعة من رغبته في استقرار الفريق وراحة اللاعبين، فان هنالك من إستغلها ونفذ مخططه الخبيث..!
*وما حدث في ملف المعسكر فقط ، يكشف حجم الفساد ويؤكد حجم المفسدين في المريخ الذين لايراعون الا مصالحهم..!
*ويكشف من ناحية أخري حجم المبالغ المالية التي ظل يدفعها جمال الوالي، فالارقام الثابتة فقط أنه ظل يدفع شهريا 500 مليونللمعسكر و100 الف دولار، اي مليار وأكثر للاعبين الأجانب والجهاز الفني.
*وهنالك منصرفات تسيير نشاط ومعسكرات خارجية وحجوزات ونثريات+ الطواقي التي لايستطيع البعض أن يعيش بدونها..!
*وكلها اشياء مؤسفة تجعلنا نجد العذر للاخ جمال الوالي الذي ظل يتحمل فوق طاقته ويصرف صرف من لايخشى الفقر طوال 13 عاماً على المريخ ومن يدعون حب المريخ..!
*وامثال هولاء تسببوا في إبعاد جمال الوالي بعد أن ارهقوه مالياً ايضاً بدلاً من أن يعينوه على قيادة النادي وتوفير المال عليه.
*لايدفعون ولكنهم ينهبون!
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كاس السوبر دى وهمة جديدة،
وكمان خارج السودان،
يقوم الناس ديل يجيبوا حكم يغلبنا،
الصفيراب يحسبوه علينا كاس محمول جواً،

وههههههههههههههههههههههاو
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*بقلم | ناصر بابكر
علامة مضيئة
* طغت استقالة رئيس نادي المريخ على مدي الـ(13) عاما الأخيرة جمال الوالي على ما سواها من قضايا في الأيام الفائتة وفرضت نفسها على مسرح الأحداث بالكوكب الأحمر والذي تترقب قطاعاته المختلفة الإعلان الرسمي للجنة التسيير التي ستتولي مهمة تسيير شؤون النادي الكبير في الأشهر القادمة التي ستتراوح ما بين ستة أشهر إلى عام.
* توقيت الاستقالة أثار جدلاً واسعاً بين فئة تري أن الوالي اختار التنحي في توقيت مثالي وبين أخري تري أنه لم يكن كذلك.. وعلي المستوي الشخصي أري أن رئيس نادي المريخ أختار الابتعاد عن موقعه في التوقيت الخطأ ليس فقط لأن الموسم في أمتاره الأخيرة وفي محطات حسم بطولتي الممتاز والكأس وفي ظل وجود قضايا عالقة بين المريخ واتحاد الكرة وفي ظل اقتراب فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية وهي كلها جوانب تحتاج الى استقرار ولا تحتمل التغيير الإداري والوقت الأنسب في تقديري للتنحي وتولي لجنة التسيير لمهامها هو اليوم الأول لنهاية فترة التسجيلات لتبدأ اللجنة مهامها بالترتيب لأمر المعسكر الإعدادي والتحضير للموسم الجديد.
* ولو كان التوقيت غير مناسب استنادا إلي الاستحقاقات التي تنتظر المريخ في الأيام القليلة القادمة.. فإن وجهة نظري الشخصية أن الوالي اختار الابتعاد في توقيت غير مناسب بالنسبة لمسيرته هو شخصياً.. فالمريخ قدم في الموسم الحالي كرة قدم من طراز رفيع وظهر بمستوي عالي الجودة قاده لتحقيق أفضل نتيجة في تاريخه على مستوي دوري الأبطال وبالنسبة لي ما قدمه الأحمر في الموسم الحالي هو أفضل مستوي أشاهده طوال حياتي لنادي سوداني وهو ما يفسر تحقيق الفريق لأفضل نتائج في تاريخ الأندية السودانية بمجموعات الأبطال وفي اعتقادي أن تجديد تعاقد الطاقم الفني واللاعبين مطلقي السراح بقيادة أمير وراجي ومصعب من الوطنيين وكوفي من الأجانب إلى جانب تدعيم صفوف الفريق بمتوسط دفاع وظهير أيسر ورأس حربة أصحاب مقدرات عالية من شأنه تعزيز حظوظ المريخ بشكل أكبر في مواصلة التألق القاري الموسم المقبل ورفع حظوظه أكثر في تحقيق الحلم الذي ظل الوالي يسعي وعلى مدي سنوات رئاسته لتحويله إلى حقيقة وشخصيا أعتقد أنه بات قريباً من الوصول لما يصبو له وبالتالي كنت أمني النفس بأن يبقي في منصبه حتى نهاية الموسم القادم على أمل أن يجني ثمار زرعه.
* وبغض النظر عن تحفظاتنا على بعض السياسات والجوانب الإدارية التي شابت فترته إلا أن ذلك لا يلغي أبدا حقيقة أن الوالي يستحق أن ينهي فترة رئاسته ببطولة قارية لكننا الآن لا نملك سوي احترام رغبته في الترجل والتأكيد على أنه سطر اسمه بأحرف من نور ليس في تاريخ المريخ فحسب وإنما في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية كشخصية استثنائية نجحت في الحصول على قدر هائل من الحب والاحترام من قبل كل ألوان الطيف وشخصياً أتمني أن تبدأ لجنة التسيير التي ستعلن خلال أيام من النقطة التي توقف عندها المجلس المستقيل على أمل أن يتحقق حلم كل شعب المريخ في بطولة قارية العام القادم لتكون أجمل وأعظم هدية يمكن تقديمها للرئيس الاستثنائي الذي أعطي ولم يستبق شيئاً.
* شخصيا انتقدت الرئيس المستقيل في الكثير من الجوانب الإدارية ولا أنكر أنني ظلت أتحفظ على النهج الإداري لقناعتي التامة أن تحسين تلك الجوانب والارتقاء بالجانب الإداري كان النقطة التي تفصل الوالي عن محصلة استثنائية يجعل عبرها المريخ أحد الأندية التي تنافس على الألقاب القارية بانتظام ولإيماني الكامل أن الرئيس المستقيل يستحق بما قدمه في سنوات رئاسته محصلة أفضل بكثير من فضية الكونفدرالية أو الوصول للأدوار المتقدمة في بعض الأعوام وقناعتي أن الوالي حتى بعد التنحي يستحق إهداءه لقب قاري هو في اعتقادي السبيل الوحيد لشكره على عطاء لا يمكن للكلمات أن تصفه ليبقي الحب الجارف الذي حصل عليه هو أبسط تعبير ممكن على ما قدمه رئيس اتفقنا أو أختلفنا حول سياساته.. اتفقنا أو اختلفنا حول محصلة فترته يبقي رئيسا استثنائيا بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معني وعلامة مضيئة في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية.
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*بقلم | احمد دندش
(اوكرا) ياقلبي الحزين تلقى السعادة.!
• اجلت لجنة الاستئنافات اجتماعها من أمس إلى اليوم.
• والتأجيل طبعاً شئ طبيعي لكنه وبصراحة أقلق كل المريخاب.
• عموما سننتظر نتيجة الإجتماع اليوم وبعدها لكل حادث حديث.
• ياجماعة.
• انا مصر تاني ارجع لي موضوع اوكرا.
• بعيد من الكلام عن انو الناس بتستخدم اوكرا ك(مخلب قط) لتصفية الحسابات مع غارزيتو.
• انا شايف انو الود دا لعاب ومفروض مايقعد في دكة الإحتياطي كتير.
• قعاد الكنبة الكتير ممكن يأثر في اوكرا ويخليهو يفقد الكتير من مهاراتو.
• وفي مباراة اهلي شندي الأخيرة خير دليل.
• دخل اوكرا بديلاً لبكري المصاب ولم يقدم اي لمحة من اللمحات التى اشتهر بها.
• ظهر شاردا…ومشتت الانتباه…وفاقداً للتركيز.
• يا ناس.
• بالطريقة دي الموهبة بتاعت الود دا حتموت.
• يا لعبوهو طوالي…يا اشطبوهو.
• الطريقة البيتعامل بيها غارزيتو مع اوكرا دي طريقة بتشبه التعذيب.
• انا طبعا عارف انو في ناس كتار جدا ماحيتوافقوا معاي في الرأي.
• بس الحقيقة دي بنقولا ولو على رقبتنا.
• ياجماعة.
• تعامل غارزيتو مع اوكرا لايشبه على الإطلاق (ادبيات) المريخ.
• ولايشبه عالم المريخ الشفاف.
• يا غارزيتو.
• المريخ دا شفاف…وشو فتو شفاء… وزعلو بيشفق.
• لازم الناس تقعد وتنتهي من موضوع اوكرا دا.
• المشكلة انو الود لعاب…لو مالعاب وبفيد المريخ والله مابنجيب خبرو.
• اخيرا.
• ننتظر بفارغ الصبر نتيجة اجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات.
• خير…اللهم اجعله خير.
باص بيني:
• يتفق معي كل المريخاب ان مشاركة كوفي الى جانب اوكرا في اي مباراة يمثل قوة هجومية ضاربة للمريخ.
باص طويل:
• ثنائية كوفي واوكرا…احلى من ثنائيات الفنانين ذاتو.
باص قون:
• اجلسوا بهدؤ وعالجوا مشكلة اوكرا قبل ان تتفاقم.
خانة:
• ( اوكرا) ياقلبي الحزين تلقي السعادة.!
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الله يستر،
الناس ديل رايح ليهم مطار فى رأسهم ،
ههههههههههاو
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*كل الأخبار قرينا فى الصباح
ما فيها جديد
المفروض أخبار المساء تحمل جديدا حدث فيما بعد والا مافى داعى لإعادة أخبار الصباح بعنوان مختلف
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

كل الأخبار قرينا فى الصباح
ما فيها جديد
المفروض أخبار المساء تحمل جديدا حدث فيما بعد والا مافى داعى لإعادة أخبار الصباح بعنوان مختلف



حاضر ياالنذير وان شاءالله تانى لابننشر ليك صباح ولا مساء لانه ماشغالين معاك
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*يديك العافيه يا حبيب ربنا يخدر ضراعك
                        	*

----------


## ودالبورت

*مشكوووور على الرصد والمتابعة
كل الود والتقدير
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*الزعيم فراس شكرا جزيلا انك تاخد من وقتك ومالك عشان خاطرنا وعشان خاطر الان لاين...حسب خبرتي هو لا يقصد التقليل من جهدك المبذول وسبحان الله أعتقد  انو عاوز كان أخبار لجنة الشكاوي..و  انت  حتعمل  ايه بس..شكرا ليك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور على الإبداعات حبيبنا فراس الشفيع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

كل الأخبار قرينا فى الصباح
ما فيها جديد
المفروض أخبار المساء تحمل جديدا حدث فيما بعد والا مافى داعى لإعادة أخبار الصباح بعنوان مختلف



كتر خيرو يالنزير الرائع فراس
اغلب هذه الأخبار لم تنزل الصباح
خصوصا الاعمدة
اصلا صحيفة الزاوية مابتنزل اخبارها الا المساء
                        	*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*السلام عليكم .. لك كل الشكر والتقدير الغالى فراس الشفيع ودايما مبدع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

حاضر ياالنذير وان شاءالله تانى لابننشر ليك صباح ولا مساء لانه ماشغالين معاك




ولايهمك ياحبيب
طول بالك
جهدك رائع ومقدر وتستحق عليه الإشادة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*فراس الشفيع فهم السؤال نصف الإجابة
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*بعدين أن قلت شنو؟ 
قلت القريناهو الصباح جانا بى عنوان أخبار المساء
انت ما شغال معاى ولا انا بشغلك معاى اذا دا اسلوبك
وما ذكرته شا يفنو الناس كلهم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*سوء فهم بسيط ويزول يا احباب،،
نلتمس حسن النية للنذير،
ولفراس العتبى،

والناس اليومين دى متنشنة من الخروج الافريقى،
وعمايل الاتحاد فينا،
والجو مكهرب،
والله يجازى السبب،
والعفو العافية يا شباب،،،
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

بعدين أن قلت شنو؟ 
قلت القريناهو الصباح جانا بى عنوان أخبار المساء
انت ما شغال معاى ولا انا بشغلك معاى اذا دا اسلوبك
وما ذكرته شا يفنو الناس كلهم



اسمعنى ماتعمل لى جوطه وبعدين انت قاريه ليه المره التانيه مادام قريته الصباح فى ناس بتدخل المساء وبتقراه عشان انت قريت غيرك مايقرا ولا فهمك شنو ومابنتلقى توجيهات منك ننشر شنو وماننشر شنو والحاجه التانيه دى جريدة الزاويه بتنزل المساء وانا نزلتها للناس
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الحقيقة يااخ  فراس   غارزيت   -مريض-- وسيجبر  اوكرا   للرحيل  عن المريخ-- واذا غادر  اوكرا  سيجد   لاعب اخر    يمارس  معه  حقده  وهو حالة مرضية مستعصية لازمته  فى كل محطات عمله--  لهذا حذرنا منه  وانه خطر  محدق بالمريخ--  -كوفى ايضا لن ينسى مافعله معه  نهاية  التسجيلات الماضية- ولن يبقى فى الكشف  خاصة بعد  جمال   -
الموضوع اكبر واخطر--  قريبا جدا سنجد الكشف خالى  من كوفى واوكرا   وايمن سعيد-- وربما   يلحق بهم  جابسون-----وهذا جانب يغفله كثيرون  لانشغالهم بقرارات الاستئناف   ولحنة التسييير

كان الله فى عون المريخ    وربنا يكضب   الشينة جدا  جدا
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*فراس لو ما بتعرف تتعامل فى المنتديات والقروبات.وكلام مع الأعضاء تعال بديك درس مجانى 
انا اقرأ كل مشاركاتك وهى عبارة عن عك فى المعنى والعبارة
مشاركتك إلفى البوست دا تدل على انك مافهمت شى من مشاركتى
وكان على الإدارة حذ فها وانذارك
بعدين شايفك متعال على الآخر موش عارف على ايه
قال ما تجوط.قال
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*لو سمحتو خلاص كدة....نحن تلقاها من وين واللا من وين ..الحتة الوحيدة المرتاح فيها ياهو المتبر..تعملوا زعل وكدة بتمشي بتخلي ليكم المنبر ذاتو ...
لسع الجرح مفتوح بسبب الخروج المر
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*انا اليوم قريت الزاوية إصدار اليوم الساعة 9 و30 دقيقة الصبح بمواعيد الامارات يعنى 8 ونص بمواعيد السودان
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

فراس لو ما بتعرف تتعامل فى المنتديات والقروبات.وكلام مع الأعضاء تعال بديك درس مجانى 
انا اقرأ كل مشاركاتك وهى عبارة عن عك فى المعنى والعبارة
مشاركتك إلفى البوست دا تدل على انك مافهمت شى من مشاركتى
وكان على الإدارة حذ فها وانذارك
بعدين شايفك متعال على الآخر موش عارف على ايه
قال ما تجوط.قال



عليك الله قوم لف درس شنو البتدينى ليه انت والحمدلله انا عندى منشورات انت عندك شنو جاى تنظر فينا وماعايز افهم من مشاركتك شى لانه الاخبار دى انا بنزل فيها والناس كانت بتقرا مافى زول قال كلمه جاى ناطى انته عشان تدينى تعليمات انشر شنو وماانشر شنو انت فاكر نفسك منو وقال اديك دروس ياخ وفرها لنفسك الدروس دى والاداره خليها مش تحذف وتنذر خليها تحظرنى من المنبر يعنى ح يحصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

انا اليوم قريت الزاوية إصدار اليوم الساعة 9 و30 دقيقة الصبح بمواعيد الامارات يعنى 8 ونص بمواعيد السودان



خلاص وقت قريتها ماتكلف نفسك وتنشرها للناس الماقروها ديل بدل تجى تنظر ولو انت قريت الباقى مايقراها يعنى ده فهمك
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*وانت ما تنظر وتقول بتطلع بالمساء
اتأكد من معلوماتك بعدين تعال جادل
بعدين احسن ماتتكلم عن الفهم فى الموضوع دا
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*منشورات ؟بى اسلوبك دا ؟
أظن بتقرى ها براك
عنوان المنشورات بتاعك بيكون قوم لف والعنوان التانى ما تجوط. والتألت.انا ما شغال معاك؟
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*اتحداك لو بتطلع قبل المساء انت شكلك منظراتى ومتلقى حجج الى الان الزاويه مانزلت وشكلك بتقرا بتاعت امس الصباح من غير ماتشوف التاريخ اقول ليك انت ماعندك موضوع وشف ليك شغله غيرى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يالنزير دي صفحة موقع الزاوية الان

اخر تحديث امس الساعة 4 و25 دقيقة عصرا




*

----------


## ود البقعة

*استهدوأ بالله يا اخوان
انتوا صفوة وفي منبر الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*يا كسلاوى الصحيفة دى قريتها البارح الساعة 9:30 الصبح فى قروب مريخاب نخبة
ومن ضمن العناوين
التأجيل الرابع يهدد اجتماع الاستئناف
هبوط الرابطة والأمل ينجو
أبو جريشة يجتمع بوكيت اوكرا
أتحدثت فى مكان 
 آخر الساعة 4 كما ذكرت
أما أنا بقول هذه الأخبار من صحيفة الزاوية اطلعت عليها صباح البارح موثقة فى منتدى مريخاب نخبة يمكنك الرجوع إليه
انت رجل عاقل وفاهم عهدناك دائما كما يعرفك كل الاعضاء ولك عند الجميع مكانة خاصة
ارجو ان تتأكد من هذه المعلومة لأنك مصدرنا الموثوق للأخبار الحصرية مع بعض النخبة من الأدارة والأعضاء
تحيات واحترام
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*انا موش حارد عليك تانى يا فراس  لأنك وبى اسلوبك بت.رد على نفسك نيابة عنى 
والأعضاء بيفهموا من خلال ما يقرأون ويدوا كل واحد المستوى تبعو فى كل شى فيه 
من تعليم أو احترام أو أدب أو معرفة أو تواضع أو تعال فارغ ماله سبب
اذا كان انا أو انت نتصف بالصفات أعلاه بيعرفوا من خلال ما نكتب.
وكفى
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*حوار غريب لا يشبه هذا المنبر
ولا يشبه المريخ !!!
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله بالجد الواحد يأسف جداً أن يكون هذا الحوار بين اثنين من هذا المنبر الذي يعرف أفراده بالتوادد و التآخي و الإحترام المتبادل و افتراض حسن النية في كل الردود و النقاشات حتى و ان قست في بعض الأحيان
                        	*

----------

